# Old DVR receiver for my motorhome (KVH Tracvision S2)?



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

So my motorhome has a KVH Tracvision S2 mounted on the roof. I had been using it with Dish Network before I switched to Directv last year.

Anyway, it works with Directv too. The thing is, it only has 1 connection (so only 1 input on a receiver) and it has a data line that connects to the "low speed data port" on older Directv receivers. If you use the data line connected to the low speed data port, it will automatically find the sattelite. If you don't use it, you will have to "manually" find the sattelite (manually means hitting the button and it automatically goes to the next sattelite, but it doesn't know if it's the correct sattelite or not- so, for example, it will sync to Dish network sattelites while connected to a Directv receiver).

I sent an email to the company that makes it, and they responded:
"Hi,
For "automatic" operation you will need a receiver made prior to 2005<such as a D-10 or a RCA 435RH> w/ a low speed data port on it, or you can use any one you like, but you will have to operate it "manually" as you are doing now <using the satellite select switch> to find the satellite(s) of your choice...

Best Regards,
KVH TECH SUPPORT"

Any KVH Tracvision S2 ou there that know which receiver works the best with it? Anyone else have any suggestions?

I would like a DVR, but it's not an absolute must have. I am worried that the receiver must only have 1 input though, as I know there is only 1 connection coming off the dish.

Owners manual can be found here:
http://kvh.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/kvh...y5zZWFyY2hfbmwmcF9wYWdlPTI*&p_li=&p_topview=1


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

SaltyDawg said:


> So my motorhome has a KVH Tracvision S2 mounted on the roof. I had been using it with Dish Network before I switched to Directv last year.
> 
> Anyway, it works with Directv too. The thing is, it only has 1 connection (so only 1 input on a receiver) and it has a data line that connects to the "low speed data port" on older Directv receivers. If you use the data line connected to the low speed data port, it will automatically find the sattelite. If you don't use it, you will have to "manually" find the sattelite (manually means hitting the button and it automatically goes to the next sattelite, but it doesn't know if it's the correct sattelite or not- so, for example, it will sync to Dish network sattelites while connected to a Directv receiver).
> 
> ...


any SD rcvr will work with it. none of the new ones has the low speed data port so operation will be manual. A dvr will work with just 1 tuner connected, but not record two shows at once.


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> any SD rcvr will work with it. none of the new ones has the low speed data port so operation will be manual. A dvr will work with just 1 tuner connected, but not record two shows at once.


Sweet thanks man. Do you know of a DVR that has the low speed data port, and will power up with only 1 input connected? I thought I read somewhere of people not being able to boot up if only 1 input detected a signal...

Did they even make DVR's back in the low speed data port days?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

SaltyDawg said:


> Sweet thanks man. Do you know of a DVR that has the low speed data port, and will power up with only 1 input connected? I thought I read somewhere of people not being able to boot up if only 1 input detected a signal...
> 
> Did they even make DVR's back in the low speed data port days?


none of the DVRS (or Tivo units) that I have seen have Low Speed Data Ports.


----------



## FlBillsfan (Apr 23, 2008)

curt8403 said:


> none of the DVRS (or Tivo units) that I have seen have Low Speed Data Ports.


Looks like you have two choices, go with an older receiver with the low speed data port or a sd dvr. If you want to go with an old receiver, I have an old RCA unit I will give you free, just pay shipping.


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

FlBillsfan said:


> Looks like you have two choices, go with an older receiver with the low speed data port or a sd dvr. If you want to go with an old receiver, I have an old RCA unit I will give you free, just pay shipping.


Do you know of an SD DVR model that has a low speed data port on it and will boot up and function with only 1 input connected?

There are tons of old DVR's out there for sale for dirt cheap, but I don't want to buy one that won't work with only 1 input, or 1 that doesn't have a low speed data port...

I appreciate the offer on the old receiver, but I am hoping I can get a DVR to work before I go to plan B.


----------



## FlBillsfan (Apr 23, 2008)

SaltyDawg said:


> Do you know of an SD DVR model that has a low speed data port on it and will boot up and function with only 1 input connected?
> 
> There are tons of old DVR's out there for sale for dirt cheap, but I don't want to buy one that won't work with only 1 input, or 1 that doesn't have a low speed data port...
> 
> I appreciate the offer on the old receiver, but I am hoping I can get a DVR to work before I go to plan B.


I have both an old SD TIVO & a newer R-15 DVR (SD) both will work with 1 tunner but neither has low speed data port, and I'm not sure but think the TIVO requires a phone connection every 15 days to get the programming guide. The old receivers do have low speed data ports, so you will have to decide which is more important to you, the port or DVR. You could hook up a stand alone TIVO to an old receiver (that is what I used to do before DTV came out with the DVR.)


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The newer DirecTV receivers and DVRs also support low speed data communication. You need a USB to RS232 serial converter. With that, they shouls also work automatically.

Carl


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

carl6 said:


> The newer DirecTV receivers and DVRs also support low speed data communication. You need a USB to RS232 serial converter. With that, they shouls also work automatically.
> 
> Carl


That is a potential game changer right there. If I could just use one of my existing receivers that would be great.

Do you know of one of those USB to RS232 serial converters that is confirmed to work?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I posted this over at DirecTV forums for you, but am glad to repeat it here:

RS232 control of DirecTV boxes:
http://www.sbcatest.com/TechUpdates/DTV-MD-0058-DIRECTV Set-top Information for Installers-V2.0.pdf

RS232 USB/Serial adapter:
http://www.patersontech.com/products/usbtvtranslator.aspx

Carl


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

carl6 said:


> I posted this over at DirecTV forums for you, but am glad to repeat it here:
> 
> RS232 control of DirecTV boxes:
> http://www.sbcatest.com/TechUpdates/DTV-MD-0058-DIRECTV Set-top Information for Installers-V2.0.pdf
> ...


Thanks man, I appreciate it...

I'm technical enough to see that the first link probably has all the information I need, but not technical enough to understand any of it 

But with that kind of information out there, perhaps someone has already made one of the adapters that I need? The adapter in the second link, I am not sure if it will work. My receiver isn't listed in the compatability list (the one I would be using is probably the R15). And I'm not sure if that adapter would even work with my KVH Tracvision S2 either...


----------

